# Gewässer Tiefenkarte erstellen



## sebastian1604 (4. November 2015)

Ich habe vor von meinem Gewässer eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung davon :-D 
Mit welchem Echolot ist sowas möglich? Was brauche ich noch dafür? Hat jemand vllt was kostengünstig abzugeben? 

Besten Gruß, 
Basti


----------



## bernie (5. November 2015)

*AW: Gewässer Tiefenkarte erstellen*

Manchmal kann das Leben gaaanz einfach sein 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=15969325

Les dich da mal rein....


----------



## sebastian1604 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Gewässer Tiefenkarte erstellen*

Na sieh mal einer an... :-D Dank dir:m


----------



## Sasch069 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Gewässer Tiefenkarte erstellen*

Hi,

ich verkaufe derzeit mein Lowrance HDS-8. Das Gerät eignet sich hervorragend für die Kartographierug mit Reefmaster und vergleichbaren Programmen. Ich habe auch schon mehrere Gewässer damit aufgenommen.

Hier kommst du direkt zu meinem Angebot:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309677

Der Preis ist Verhandlungsbasis. Gerne lasse ich Dir bei Bedarf noch weitere Infos zukommen...

Falls du generelle Fragen zur Tiefenkartenerstellung hast kannst du mich auch gerne jederzeit ansprechen.  

VG
Sasch


----------

